# Pics of The New Car



## WRXKiller (Mar 22, 2003)

Since there is no dedicated section for my car, just thought I would throw these in for anyone thats interested.

1993 Pulsar GTI-R

http://photos.yahoo.com/bc/overdriveimports/lst?.dir=/Pulsar&.src=ph&.view=


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

Very nice car. Congratulations. Is it street legal?


----------



## WRXKiller (Mar 22, 2003)

getting there


----------



## GA16DESentraXE (Dec 17, 2002)

Oooo I hate you! 

How'd ya get your hands on that?


----------



## fastpakr (Sep 18, 2002)

Is this the one that was on eBay a couple of weeks ago?


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

Good purchase, you've just become the envy of 1000s of Nissan owners in the U.S. Care to share your plans to make the car street legal?


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

Wow, that's pretty cool. Love the car!


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Damn, only 2 years before the 91s become street legal here. I can't wait.


----------



## shane (Jul 10, 2002)

Beautiful!!!! Congrats dude!


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2003)

dude if you live in portland oregon we need to hook up. i want to touch your car and then laugh at all the other members lol. nice car, keep cool man
dan


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

Nice find very nice. Couple questions though where did you find it at? Was it here or imported from somewhere else? And if it was imported how did you get it in the country?


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

great car , man. what kind of red tape will u have to go through to get it street legal


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

Ok so you are the guy that bought the car from Dave then? Or you have one that looks just like it. I just saw his other one this past weekend. It is very nice


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2003)

Just another dirty ole RNN14 to me......LoL
I hate them.....many scrapped knuckles from them.

How much do you pay for one of those in the US?/
about $16kNZD here for a mint one with shitloads of RICE thrown at it.About $10K for a standard one.


Is it an electric window version or manual windows????
Im suprised ya dont call it a sunny like the POMS


----------

